# PureTna and Emporium has been shut down permanently



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2011)

> Two of the Internet's biggest adult entertainment BitTorrent trackers have today confirmed to TorrentFreak that they have permanently closed down. With comfortably more than 2.5 million members between them, the closure of Empornium and PureTNA leaves a sizeable number of porn fans both empty handed and with nowhere to put their seeds.



Well, u read it.
For more, try this link


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 3, 2011)

The porn sites have sued those torrent trackers just like the MPAA. That's why they're being shut down.

But why are you worrying ?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 3, 2011)

i am not at all worried abt pron
it is available anywhere

rather i am worried abt Demonoid IPTorrents and the like


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

oh.. i thought tarapore emporium in mumbai has been shutted down.....innocent fishes...


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 3, 2011)

there is nothing to worry about. one closes, two more open up


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2011)

Its not about p0rn, its another incident where P2P sites are daily succumbing to threats. Sometimes they bounce back but here they have permanently shut them down.

Everyone is suing everyone!


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2011)

Never gonna quit 

Don't worry, they are trying to kill a hydra.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 3, 2011)

"No illegal talks in this forum, remember ?"

Now before a mod locks this thread, I just want to say that while most p2p sites are under huge attack by the MPAA (& whatever), I seriously doubt that the sites like piratebay are ever going to be closed. They have very relaxed rules in their country.

Also they can open their servers in India. The policemen would be scratching their heads in figuring out how to stop piracy.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 3, 2011)

dnt be so anxious dude...nobody talked about illegal stuff in posts above.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ LOL. Worried about P2P's shut down? It's like a fish dying in the ocean.  A lot more out there and if even some more protagonist's fight against to shut them off, there are lot others spreading across all over the internet.

Also, @pauldmps

No one here is talking about any illegal stuffs. So cool buddy.


----------

